# Mega Diesel Engine



## PeterT (Aug 30, 2019)

Some things are just more impressive because they are big.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 31, 2019)

That's amazing.


----------



## Brent H (Aug 31, 2019)

Sweet!!

Ill have to show the guys at work!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 31, 2019)

Best part is that it takes two weeks to cool.


----------



## PeterT (Aug 31, 2019)

I wanted to see inside the monster shot blast cabinet live.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 31, 2019)

I just imagined a horrific murder scene where someone got locked in there and the police opened the cabinet afterwards.


----------



## Janger (Sep 3, 2019)

Interesting video Peter.


----------

